
Show HN: Maputnik – a visual style editor for maps - morgenkaffee
http://maputnik.com/
======
mapster
well done. I use mapbox studio daily and see this is a very lightweight
version of their studio. well done. easy to start styling and export json.

what is your hope for this app? will you sell subscriptions to host data?

~~~
morgenkaffee
I really want to keep it a standalone style editor. The advantage is exactly
that it is not bound to any external service.

------
anonfunction
This looks very similar to [https://www.mapbox.com/mapbox-
studio/](https://www.mapbox.com/mapbox-studio/)

